# Best place for lids in bulk?



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy lids in bulk online? I usually hit the clearance racks at the end of season but this year it was slim pickins.


----------



## OhioHills (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope somebody knows the answer to this question. I missed the end of season clearance as well. I know Lehman's sells bulk lids, but when I priced it out with shipping, it was still cheaper to buy the 12 packs at Walmart. It's the cost of shipping that really gets you.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I was surprised to see that Farm and Fleet carries lids for less money than Walmart.

Also, there's a little hardware store in our town that discounts canning stuff in the off-season. I got a case of half gallon jars there for 8.59. 

I often get the sleeves of lids at the Mennonite grocery. Their prices are comparable to Walmart's, but they don't beat the little hardware store.

Check around in the less usual places. You never know....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Clearance :sob:, canning items never go on clearance in our region......it's available 365 days a year. I get metal lids at Big Lots....$1.25 a box last I looked. I did get Wal Mart to match Lowe's online clearance price one year, bought a case of lids(at $0.87 each) (Our local Lowe's had been sold out of canning supplies for about 3 months at that point, lol).

I have gone over to Tattlers, so I don't buy lids often anymore. But I do keep some on hand for gift jars. Big Lots is my best price, though.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I looked and looked last year. I couldn't find anything online that was a better price then the mainstays brand at walmart. i believe that they were about $0.14 each.

amazon has this bulk pack with a fairly low shipping cost. the total is $2.33 per dozen pack if you include the shipping ($.19 each). it may not be the BEST price around, but if you don't have access to any stores with them, it could be an okay cost for you.
http://www.amazon.com/Regular-Canni...&qid=1394986565&sr=1-18&keywords=canning+lids

I looked at lehman's and the per dozen cost with shipping was 2.67. Ace hardware you can do free to store shipping, but the cost is 2.99 per pack and you are buying 60 packs for a total of $180.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

https://www.lehmans.com/p-2831-bulk-canning-dome-lids.aspx

$64.95 for 345 Regular Mouth or 288 wide mouth.


----------

